# 03 maxima aftermarket stereo/dvd getting steering wheel mounted audio to work



## pdaddy666 (Apr 11, 2004)

Can I get the steering wheel mounted audio controls to work on an after market stereo/dvd head unit like an alpine.


----------



## F23A4 (May 4, 2004)

pdaddy666 said:


> Can I get the steering wheel mounted audio controls to work on an after market stereo/dvd head unit like an alpine.


Here ya go:
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-lPT74Oa6c81/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?i=127SWIX&search=nissan+remote


----------

